#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  "Джуд-Ши" на тибетском

## Dominant

Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно найти медицинский текст "Джуд-Ши"(rgyud bzhi) на тибетском языке?

----------


## Светлана

я буду в Лхасе через два дня, могу попробоать купить, при условии, что вы оплатите книгу. в москве буду 8 июля

----------


## Dominant

Спасибо за предложение! Сколько примерно стоят такие книги в Лхасе? 
К сожалению я живу не в Москве и приехать туда в ближайшее время пока не получиться. 
Может быть будет возможность переслать книгу по почте?

----------


## До

В электронном виде (сканы) можно купить на WWW.TBRC.ORG

У них как я понял есть одна версия, которую они могут продавать: *rgyud bzhi (lcags po ri par ma)*:



> rgyud bzhi (lcags po ri par ma) [W30134]
> the 1888 lhasa edition of the four medical tantras; blocks were carved at the chagpori medical college in lhasa (1 vol)


Один том. Один том стоит 10$, но минимальная цена 30$.



> http://tbrc.org/help/dl/order.xq
> 
> *Donation Policy*
> Libraries and institutions - $10 / volume
> Private individuals, scholars, translators and dharma centers - $6 / volume
> *Minimum price for a CD-ROM: $30 domestic; foreign prices may vary by country depending on local taxes, services etc.
> Notes: The minimum price for a CD is $30 USD domestic. Thus a 1 volume work and a 5 volume work costs the same. This allows TBRC to recoup the cost of production and distribution.


Еще у них есть несколько версий в Arura Series, но они их продавать не могут, возможно их можно купить в бумажном виде в Китае:
http://tbrc.org/kb/tbrc-dl.xq?tradition=medicine

----------


## Светлана

> Спасибо за предложение! Сколько примерно стоят такие книги в Лхасе? 
> К сожалению я живу не в Москве и приехать туда в ближайшее время пока не получиться. 
> Может быть будет возможность переслать книгу по почте?


mozhno, no slozhno. Est' li u vas druzya v Moskve, kto mozhet etim zanyatsa? Ili mozhet bit, vam lu4she priobresti komp'yuterniy variant, oboznachenniy vishe?
po stoimosti - za skolko storguyus' =) no ne menee 150 yuanei, dumayu. Eto primerno 20 doll. 

p.s. sorry za translit...

----------


## Dominant

Да, есть в Москве знакомые, только надо будет с ними связаться.

----------


## Светлана

tak vam pokupat knigu?

i ne ostanetsa li ona u menia navsegda?  :Smilie:

----------


## Dominant

Да, книгу можно покупать.
Конечно она у вас не останется, потом можно будет передать моему знакомому, правда живет он не в самой Москве, а в Люберцах. Говорит, что сможет пересечься с вами на станции метро "Выхино". Деньги за книгу он тоже передаст. Ну как вам?

----------


## Светлана

knigu kupila. stoit rovno 52 Yuan. 
vse ok, za isklu4eniem togo, 4to ya ne gotova ehat na Vikhino, no vash znakomiy mozhet priehat na m. kitai- gorod,  v luboe vremia s 10.30 do 19.30
smotrite shemu  proezda
http://kailash.ru/37.html

kniga budet lezhat v etom ofise na4inaya s 09 July.
esli 4to, to pishite na gotibet собака mail.ru

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Текст Чжуд-Ши на монгольском с синхронным переводом на русский есть в "Учебнике Тибетской медицины" в переводе А. Позднеева, репринтное издание, из-во "Экополис и культура", "Андреев и сыновья", Ленинград, 1991.
Здесь же в конце книги текст на тибетском. Книга вполне доступная и недорогая.

----------


## babochka

А недавно совсем мен-тсии также выпустил построчный перевод двух тантр чужд-ши, тибетский и английский - очень удобно!

----------

